# Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA​*
Dr Gero Hocker, Landtagsabgeordneter der FDP in Niedersachsen, Angler und Mitglied im Anglerverband Niedersachsen, erklärt seinen Zuhörern die "Kompetenz" eines PETA-Mitgliedes an Hand eines illustrativen Beispieles.

Ehrlich, offen und kompetent - Dr. Gero Hocker zeigt das, worauf Angler seit langem vergeblich bei den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei warten (mit wenigen positiven Ausnahmen wie dem AVN).

Das sehenswerte Video:




https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker/videos/10211875955272918/

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Infos zu Dr. Gero Hocker:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322882
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319921
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320121
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320969
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319653
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323807
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317099
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321290
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282584
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323921
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323114
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317204
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4573065


----------



## Damyl (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Naja, die Kompetenz von PETA sehe ich hier nicht erklärt. Nur die eines einzelnen Mitglieds. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Danke.
Ich werde das ändern, auch wenn ich das genannte Beispiel als grundsätzlich für diese spendensammelnden Tierrechtler und deren "Kompetenz" sehe...


----------



## Damyl (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werde das ändern, auch wenn ich das genannte Beispiel als grundsätzlich für diese spendensammelnden Tierrechtler und deren"Kompetenz" sehe...



Geb ich dir schon recht  aber so Vollpfosten findest du doch in jeder Gruppe. Auch bei uns Anglern. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Angler sind wegen meist ausgewogenerer Ernährung nicht so oft betroffen von der Vollpfostenkrankheit wie vegane PETAner...

Würde ich also so dementieren wollen, wie von dir dargestellt...
:g:g:g


Zudem ist Angeln eine uralte, in der Menschheit tief verwurzelte, praktische Tätigkeit, veganer PETAnismus dagegen wohl eher eine Geistes"haltung", die weltfremden Sektierern zuzuordnen ist..

Für mich gibts da schon eminente Unterschiede!!

Die ich auch gerne auf den Punkt bringe:
Mir persönlich ist der "schlimmste" Angler immer noch lieber als der "beste" PETAner ....


----------



## offense80 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

@Damyl

deine Posts klingen ja fast schon so als wenn du die Petanier verteidigen möchtest.....bitte lass mich irren #t


----------



## Damyl (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Gott bewahre |bigeyes

Seh ich aus wie ein Vollpfosten ?  (jetzt keine Beleidigungen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

haste grade noch die Kurve gekriegt ....


----------



## elmshorner69 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Ich persönlich halte von den ganzen Natur und Tierrechtlern gar nix der Großteil von denen sind doch nur Schafe die nur mitlaufen weil es Hip ist aber wer macht denn die ganze Arbeit Hege und Pflege das sind Angler und Jäger und nicht diese Naturschützer die Blöken dich nur dumm rum


----------



## daci7 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*



Damyl schrieb:


> Geb ich dir schon recht  aber so Vollpfosten findest du doch in jeder Gruppe. Auch bei uns Anglern. #q



Tjo, so ist das leider ...
Das Video zeigt ... nichts. Und wenn ein "Fuchs" wie der werte Herr Hocker darüber redet ist's wohl eher 'ne Werbung für Peta als alles andere


----------



## hans albers (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*



> Geb ich dir schon recht  aber so Vollpfosten findest du doch in jeder Gruppe. Auch bei uns Anglern. #q



sehe ich genauso...


ich weiss auch nicht, was mir das video eigentlich sagen soll.

ach ja.. "peta und seine spenden/schützenden veganer"...

gähn...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> haste grade noch die Kurve gekriegt ....



Aber wie, ich hatte beim lesen schon die Plane von der Tastatur gerissen.|supergri


----------



## zokker (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Ich  glaube davon kein Wort. Politiker sind ja nicht gerade für die  Wahrheitsfindung bekannt. So kann man seine Partei und sich selbst auch  in ein gutes Licht stellen. Mit Erfolg, wie man bei FB ja sieht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich  glaube davon kein Wort. Politiker sind ja nicht gerade für die  Wahrheitsfindung bekannt. So kann man seine Partei und sich selbst auch  in ein gutes Licht stellen. Mit Erfolg, wie man bei FB ja sieht.


#6 ich auch nicht!

und ich glaube da war kein mensch bis auf die Bedienung mal kurz.

und kurz danach noch sein verstolender blick ane tür.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

An der Stelle hätte Hocker wirklich mal mit Klartext Punkten können, aber so ist das lediglich ein launiger Schwank, den er hier zum Besten gibt.

Prädikat: Matchball ins Netz gesetzt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich  glaube davon kein Wort. Politiker sind ja nicht gerade für die  Wahrheitsfindung bekannt. So kann man seine Partei und sich selbst auch  in ein gutes Licht stellen. Mit Erfolg, wie man bei FB ja sieht.



Bin ich bei dir, gerade im Bezug auf FB und Verlautbarungen ist der Mehrwert und Wahrheitsgehalt immer ohne Gewähr zu deuten. Der Narrenplatz der Welt, wer dort etwas für bare Münze nimmt kann sich selbst wohl kaum ernst nehmen.......


----------



## Beppo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Meine Katze soll nichts essen was ein Gesicht hat..ich find die Story schonmal gut, ob erfunden oder nicht.

Was ist´n mit veganer "Bärchenwurst" ?

Zu PETA etc. hätte ich gewusst was aus diesen niedlichen jungen Gören wird, denen ich bei ihrer Tierschutzsammel Aktion vor 20 jahren mal ein paar Groschen in die Sammeldose gesteckt habe.

Diese Mädels sind heute zum Teil exakt diese unreflektierten mit Scheuklappen bestückten Schnittlauch Terroristen, auf die ein solches Verhalten wie im Video beschrieben zu 100% zutrifft.

Bekommt man lange genug etwas als die einzige Wahrheit verkauft, glaubt man halt irgendwann daran, so man nicht zu eigenständigem Denken "verurteilt" ist.
Dumm und unkritisch ist natürlich bequemer 

@Damy..ob Du ein Vollpfosten bist (ich glaubs ja nicht) kann ich nicht erkennen.
Dein Avatarbild ist zu klein.. *duckundweg

(ich glaub bei mir kann man es gut sehen.....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Da legt er nochmal nach und geht Minister Wenzel direkt an - gefällt mir immer noch:




https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker/videos/10211991567243145/


----------



## mefofänger (3. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

:m:m:m:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

Die Zwischenfrage von Jansen ist die Krönung. Er bekommt von Hocker ja auch die entsprechende Antwort. #6


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*

ca. 5% der Bevölkerung in Deutschland ist Vegetarier oder Veganer. Wir wissen dass es die gibt. Und das soll genug Kommentar sein. Ist wie vor einigen Jahren mit Schwulen.10% sollen schwul sein, Zeitweise konnte man meinen es gibt ausser deren Probleme keine anderen auf der Welt. Inzwischenist das keienPressenotiz mehr wert und der CSD ist wie Halloween oder Rosenmontagsumzug. So werden auch die Veganer wieder  auf die ihnen zustehende Aufmerksamkeit reduziert werden. Ignorieren ist da ein gutes Mittel dazu.
Und Peta, wenn die Presse nicht darauf anspringt und keine Leserbriefe mehr dazu kommen  verschwinden die auch wieder in der Versenkung.


----------



## gründler (3. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und Peta, wenn die Presse nicht darauf anspringt und keine Leserbriefe mehr dazu kommen  verschwinden die auch wieder in der Versenkung.




Der wahr gut....wir Angler werden aus Deutscheland verschwinden nicht morgen aber auf lange Sicht ja.

#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. März 2017)

*AW: Video: Dr. Gero Hocker vs PETA*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Zwischenfrage von Jansen ist



an Naivität eigentlich kaum noch zu toppen..

Solche Leute bereiten mir die meisten Sorgen.


----------

